# c'est/ce n'est pas (de) ma faute



## Sandra_fr

*Ce n'est pas ma faute* ou *ce n'est pas de ma faute*?   

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## zaby

Normalement on doit dire *ce n'est pas de ma faute*
mais on entend beaucoup _c'est pas ma faute_


----------



## kito1

J'ai essayé de trouver une réponse claire à la question: doit-on dire "c'est de ma faute " ou "c'est ma faute" ? Et je dois dire que cela a été plus difficile que prévu. Plusieurs dictionnaires en lignes recommandent "c'est ma faute", mais certains sites tels http://www.chilton.com/paq/archive/PAQ-99-158.html introduisent une nuance entre les deux... Bref tout ça n'est pas clair !

Quelqu'un en a une idée plus précise ?


----------



## Anne345

Selon Grevisse, l'explication est différente de celle donnée par votre lien : 

_"C'est ma faute_ est l'usage traditionnel et classique. Mais _de_ apparait déjà au XVIIIe s."
"On continue à dire _C'est ma faute_. Mais il y a une tendance très forte à utiliser _C'est *de* ma faute_, construction ignorée de Littré et de l'Académie. Cela modifie la valeur de la formule, _de ma faute_ exprime la cause, comme dans C_'est *par* ma faute."_


----------



## parbr2

Bonjour,

Voici le scénario suivant: J'ai raté l'avion pour les États-Unis. C'est de ma faute. 
ou est-ce que l'on dit : J'ai raté l'avion. C'est ma faute.

Merci d'avance pour vos commentaires et explications


----------



## yannalan

C'est de ma faute.
C'est ma faute est bien plus fort, c'est employé dans une prière catholique "C'est ma faute C'est ma faute C'est ma très grande faute"


----------



## Chimel

Oui, enfin, on peut aussi dire dans la vie courante "Excuse-moi pour ce malentendu, c'est ma faute" sans nécessairement aller à confesse ou vouloir faire pénitence... 

"C'est ma faute" est peut-être légèrement plus fort (pas "bien plus fort", à mon humble avis), en raison de cette (éventuelle) résonance religieuse, mais la nuance me semble assez ténue.

Je le formulerais ainsi: si vous voulez absolument donner une connotation forte et solennelle, voire religieuse, mieux vaut utiliser "C'est ma faute". Sinon, les deux conviennent.


----------



## Donaldos

La distinction me semble à moi aussi un peu arbitraire et fantaisiste.



> On continue à dire _C'est ma faute_, comme _C'est mon erreur_ ou _C'est mon défaut_. Mais il y a une tendance très forte à utiliser _C'est *de* ma faute_, construction ignorée de Littré et que l'Ac. a reçue seulement depuis 1994; cela modifie la valeur de la formule, _de ma faute_ exprimant la cause, comme dans _C'est par ma faute_.



(Grevisse)



> *C'est ma (ta, sa, etc.) faute*. C'est moi (toi, lui, etc.) le responsable ou le coupable. _Oui, c'est vrai! Jean est mort et Marc va mourir! Et c'est ta faute_ (Van der Meersch, Invas. 14,1935, p. 259)._Ce n'est pas ma faute que vous ne soyez pas un homme et que je vous prenne votre bien!_ (Claudel, Annonce,1948, II, 2, p. 166):
> 11. J'aime un garçon qui réfléchit en surmontant, et qui, au tournant mal pris, dit d'abord : « C'est ma faute », et cherche sa propre faute et se bourre cordialement les côtes. Alain, Propos,1922, p. 444.
> ♦ Fam. *C'est de ma (ta, sa, etc.) faute*. Même sens.
> _C'était de sa faute à lui, si tout ratait_ (Huysmans, Là-bas, t. 2, 1891, p. 51)._On le sait assez qu'il est dans une situation délicate. Est-ce que c'est de notre faute s'il a un nom étranger et du sang juif... _(Triolet, Prem. accroc,1945, p. 106)._Si tu dis un mot de plus, je descends téléphoner au journal que je ne fais pas l'article. Et ça sera de ta faute _(Druon, Gdes fam.,t. 1, 1948, p. 68).



(TLFi)



> *C'est ma faute / c'est de ma faute*. Les deux tours sont employés dans la langue orale. C'est ma faute est plus soutenu, c'est de ma faute plus familier.



(Larousse)



> *C'est ma (ta, sa, notre, votre, leur) faute*. tour correct [...]
> Le tour _c'est de ma, de ta... faute_ est plus relâché.



(Bordas)


----------



## Logospreference-1

Il me semble tout de même qu'à la forme interrogative la formule consacrée est _est-ce de ma faute ?_ Tout le monde a-t-il le même sentiment ?


----------



## yannalan

Non, on peut entendre "est-ce ma faute" aussi. Et plus souvent c'est ma faute ?" ou "de ma faute"?


----------



## Maître Capello

Que ce soit dans un tour positif, négatif ou interrogatif, le _de_ est facultatif. La différence est avant tout une question de style.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Une petite remarque : dans la formule religieuse, en aucun cas on ne pourrait dire _c'est de ma faute, c'est de ma faute, c'est de ma très grande faute_ : il n'y a pas, au moins dans quelques cas, équivalence. Certes, dans cet exemple, il y a une raison grammaticale, le _de_  ne se prêtant sans doute pas à l'adjonction d'un adjectif, et la  démonstration laisse donc à désirer. Il n'empêche que le croyant déclare  assumer pleinement sa faute : elle n'est que sienne, et elle est très  grande, tel est le sens.

Pour autant, je trouverais hâtif d'en conclure que _c'est de ma faute_  serait moins soutenu. Pour moi la question n'est pas là. Je sais  d'expérience que cela énerve, mais pour moi il faut d'abord parler du  sens : y a-t-il ou non différence de sens ?

Littéralement, _c'est ma faute_ veut dire que _cette faute est mienne_.
_C'est de ma faute_ veut dire que _cette faute me revient_, ce qui tend à rejoindre la distinction que fait Grevisse. Toutefois, si je vais plus loin, Grevisse ne me suit peut-être pas. 

Il  y a beaucoup de circonstances où l'origine de la faute n'est pas  évidente, et dans ce contexte, s'en revendiquer à l'origine peut avoir  beaucoup de sens. Sous cet aspect, la formulation _c'est de ma faute_ est en réalité très soutenue : le sens est très fort, et on ne peut mieux dire. 

Exemples : 
1) _Mes enfants n'ont pas fait de piano, c'est de ma faute_. Je ne pourrais pas dire, _c'est ma faute_,  car il n'y a pas faute au sens strict, et ni eux ni personne ne me  l'ont jamais reprochée. C'est un reproche, qui n'est pas forcément  petit, que je me fais à moi-même.
2) _C'est de ma faute si,  enfant, je n'ai pas fait de piano, car j'avais très peur des  professeurs de piano et plaignais de tout mon cœur mes camarades qui  suivaient leurs cours. _Mes parents m'auraient accordé de suivre des  cours de piano si je leur avais demandé, j'en suis certain. Cette faute  me revient, elle paraîtra petite à autrui mais pour moi elle est très  grande, car cela m'a beaucoup manqué. Mais il est exact que j'avais très  peur, tellement peur que je ne l'ai jamais dit.
3)_ C'est ma faute si, enfant, je n'ai pas fait de piano._  Je l'avais demandé à mes parents, et ils m'avaient répondu : quand tu  travailleras à l'école, nous t'offrirons des cours de piano. Je pouvais  travailler, mes parents avaient pleinement raison, j'en étais pleinement  conscient, je n'ai pas voulu travailler, cette faute n'est que la  mienne.


----------



## Word!

Visiblement, la différence n'est vraiment qu'une question de style, comme il a été dit plus haut, "c'est *de* ma faute" appartenant au langage populaire.
Source : http://www.parmotsetparvaux.fr/cpmf/cpmf17.html


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Word! said:


> Visiblement, la différence n'est vraiment qu'une question de style, comme il a été dit plus haut, "c'est *de* ma faute" appartenant au langage populaire.
> Source : http://www.parmotsetparvaux.fr/cpmf/cpmf17.html


"Populaire"...?
Bruno Dewaele fait partie de ces puristes pour lesquels aucune règle n'est trop sévère, et toute dérogation à la moindre règle relève du "populaire".
Et qui, d'une fatwa méprisante,  envoient Albert Camus, Albert Cohen, Simone de Beauvoir ou François Mauriac dans l'enfer des écrivains à la langue "populaire"...

Une remarque supplémentaire sur ce que dit Dewaele :





> force est de reconnaître que ce _de_, qui n'a aucune fonction grammaticale et semble n'avoir été ajouté que pour d'obscures raisons de rythme, ne s'impose jamais


On pourrait dire la même chose du "ne" explétif, présent pour une question de rythme, mais dont l'absence fait "débraillé" selon le même Dewaele.
Que dirait Dewaele devant le "de" explétif de Bossuet : _Après quoi il ne me reste plus autre chose à faire, sinon *de *m'écrier avec le prophète...._


----------



## Wasabih

Effectivement, on a bien l'impression qu'il essaie de caser les  expressions dans des niveaux de langage pour que tout soit à sa place de  son point de vue. Cela ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de classer "c'est de  ma faute" dans le langage populaire. Pour moi, il s'agit à l'extrême limite de  langage courant voire d'aucun niveau de langage du tout.
De plus,  comme d'autres l'ont si bien expliqué dans ce fil en 2012 et 2013, les  deux formes ont une logique syntaxique propre et ne peuvent donc constituer une  faute ou une irrégularité grammaticale.


----------



## Word!

JeanDeSponde said:


> "Populaire"...?
> Bruno Dewaele fait partie de ces puristes pour lesquels aucune règle n'est trop sévère, et toute dérogation à la moindre règle relève du "populaire".
> Et qui, d'une fatwa méprisante,  envoient Albert Camus, Albert Cohen, Simone de Beauvoir ou François Mauriac dans l'enfer des écrivains à la langue "populaire"...
> 
> Une remarque supplémentaire sur ce que dit Dewaele :On pourrait dire la même chose du "ne" explétif, présent pour une question de rythme, mais dont l'absence fait "débraillé" selon le même Dewaele.
> Que dirait Dewaele devant le "de" explétif de Bossuet : _Après quoi il ne me reste plus autre chose à faire, sinon *de *m'écrier avec le prophète...._



Je pense qu'il faut prendre "populaire" au sens de relâché. Je suis d'accord que l'élitisme par le langage est assez puant, en attendant, les deux constructions sont correctes et acceptables.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Word! said:


> Je pense qu'il faut prendre "populaire" au sens de relâché.


_Relâché_ : Mou; qui manque d'énergie, de soin, de rigueur. [TLF]
C'est encore pire...!


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour une fois  je rejoins JDS : _c'est *de* ma faute_ n'est pour moi ni « populaire », ni « relâché ».


----------



## tpfumefx

Le Grand Robert dit : "C'est de sa faute. — REM. Quoique condamnée par certains puristes, cette tournure est entrée dans la langue littéraire depuis le xixe s. A. Bottequin (_les Subtilités de langue,_ p. 166) et Grevisse (p. 780) en donnent de très nombreux exemples, tirés de Hugo, Veuillot, Flaubert, Maupassant, France, Gide, Giraudoux, Mauriac, Montherlant, etc."

Donc l'expression est littéraire, "non familier", donc ni « " populaire ", ni "relâché " » Comme maître capello l'a mentionné.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> Pour une fois  je rejoins JDS


Comme on dit chez moi, _il va pleuvoir des curés à cheval sur des bonnes soeurs..._


----------



## Word!

Fair enough, je ne suis jamais sûre et préfère choisir "c'est ma faute" dans mes traductions vu que Dewaele n'est pas le seul à chipoter mais dans mon propre langage, je dis plus facilement "c'est de ma faute". Je ne savais pas que langage populaire et littérature ne faisaient pas bon ménage.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Langage populaire et littérature font excellent ménage, sinon Queneau, Céline ou Twain seraient moins célébrés que Gonzague Truc...!
Mais il est vrai que certains milieux sont pointilleux sur le purisme, et je ne conseillerais pas à un agrégatif en littérature française de suivre l'orthographe rectifiée ou d'adopter les "indulgences" de Hanse (Dewaele: _Et quand bien même Hanse, fidèle à sa réputation d'indulgence, admettrait les deux tours, mieux vaut_...)


----------

